# Job as a clinical psychologist



## cissi (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi, perhaps someone can give me some information of the job market as a clinical psychologist/psychotherapist. I am considering moving to Singapore. 
I have a Msc (Clinical Psychology/Psychtherapy) from a University in Switzerland. Additionally, I did the 5years of training to become a certified psychotherapist by the Swiss government. For the last 6 years I was working as a clin. psyc. and psychotherapist at one of the largest university hospitals in Switzerland.
I guess my diplomas will be recognized, my worries are more about the job market. 
Does any one of you have any experience within this field?
Thank You!


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You should contact the relevant hospitals to find out.
Most (if not all) Singapore health insurances exclude "conditions of an unsound mind", which includes depression and other psychological symptoms that your profession usually treats, so I suspect the market to be smaller than you might expect.


----------



## cissi (Feb 8, 2014)

*Job as a CP*

Thanks for this information that of course has a huge impact on the perception of mental illness in general. 
Cissi


----------

